# مجموعة كبيرة من الكتب عن الروبوت



## المهندس التقني (10 مايو 2006)

[frame="11 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اقدم لكم مجموعة من الكتب عن الروبوت اسال اللة ان تنتفعوا بها
[/frame]

ارجو ان تقوموا بتنزيل الملف ثم فتح الضغط عنه ثم فتح الصفحة التي تحتوي كتب عن الروبوت 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

لا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (11 مايو 2006)

*ماشاء الله*






بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم, فعلاً كتب قيمة جداً, وسيتم إضافتها إلى مكتبة الميكاترونكس, وذلك لتسهيل عملية الحصول عليها في المستقبل بإذن الله.
تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## تقوى الله (11 مايو 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم المهندس التقني ، وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ، وجزاك عنا جميعا" خيرا" باذن الله تعالي .
وتقبل خالص تحياتي واحترامي وتقديري ،،، ​


----------



## waleedss (11 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس التقني (12 مايو 2006)

وجزاكم الله خيرا وسأستمر بتقديم مااستطيع علية ونسأل الله التوفيق


----------



## المهندس التقني (12 مايو 2006)

وهذة الكتب لاجل سهولة الوصول
ROBOTIC'S Handbook of Computer Vision Algorithmsin Image *PASSWORD:* proje.6te.net
http://rapidshare.de/files/4825397/ROBOTICS_Handbook_of_Computer_Vision_Algorithms_in_Image_Algebra.rar.html
Circuit Cellar 141 2002 04 Robotics 
*PASSWORD:* www.elektrotekno.com
http://rapidshare.de/files/8038474/Circuit_Cellar_141__2002-04__Robotics.rar.html
Robotics and Automation Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/6947430/ROB2.part2.rar.html
Robotics And Automation Handbook A Must Have Ebook 
*PASSWORD:* educ843
http://rapidshare.de/files/6947437/ROB2.part2.rar.html
Robotics And Automation Handbook A Must Have Ebook 
*PASSWORD:* educ843
http://rapidshare.de/files/6947430/ROB2.part1.rar.html


----------



## المهندس التقني (12 مايو 2006)

اكمال السابق
PDA_Robotics_-_Using_Your_PDA_to_Control_Your_Robot_MAZ.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/8861449/PDA_Robotics_-_Using_Your_PDA_to_Control_Your_Robot_MAZ.rar.html
PIC Robotics A Beginner s Guide to Robotics Projects Using the PICmicro
http://rapidshare.de/files/8261577/PIC.Robo.zip.html
McGraw Hill PDA Robotics Using Your Personal Digital Assistant to Control Your Robot 
*PASSWORD:* www.swades.co.in
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RAHG8H34
Handbook of Computer Vision Algorithms
http://rapidshare.de/files/6169195/ROBOTICS_Handbook_of_Computer_Vision_Algorithms_in_Image_Algebra.pdf.html
Robotics process control
http://rapidshare.de/files/6117010/Robotics_process_control_book.pdf.html


----------



## المهندس التقني (12 مايو 2006)

اكمال السابق
Mechanical Engineering Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/6113435/Crc_Press_-_Mechanical_Engineering_Handbook_-_Robotics.pdf.html
Introductory Robotics 
*PASSWORD:* moneyisnothing
http://rapidshare.de/files/7196741/Lucas3000.Selig_J.M.ntrdctryrbtcs.rar.html
Open Source Robotics and Process Control Cookbook Designing and Building Robust Dependable Real time Systems by Lewin A R W Edwards 2005 pdf 
*PASSWORD:* www.elektrotekno.com
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N16UC7JW
Open- Source_Robotics_And_Proces_Control_Cookbook__Edwards_L__242P__Newnes_Elsevier_2005.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/6116347/Open-%20Source_Robotics_And_Proces_Control_Cookbook__Edwards_L__242P__Newnes_Elsevier_2005.pdf.html
Engineering_-_Mathematical_Methods_for_Robotics_and_Vision__1_.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/6114409/Engineering_-_Mathematical_Methods_for_Robotics_and_Vision__1_.pdf.html
Efficient_Collision_Detection_for_Animation_and_Robotics.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/6114345/Efficient_Collision_Detection_for_Animation_and_Robotics.pdf.html


----------



## المهندس التقني (12 مايو 2006)

اكمال السابق
Applications_of_Robotics_and_Artificial_Intelligence.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/6110244/Applications_of_Robotics_and_Artificial_Intelligence.pdf.html
AIO Robotics
*PASSWORD:* www.worldcore.net
http://rapidshare.de/files/5324196/www.worldcore.net_All_in_one_Robotics.zip.html.html
McGraw Hill PIC Robotics A Beginners Guide to Robotics Projects Using the PIC Micro by John Lovine 2004 pdf 
*PASSWORD:* www.elektrotekno.com
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZSDFJ6KU
McGraw Hill PDA Robotics Using Your Personal Digital Assistant to Control Your Robot by Dougl 2003 pdf 
*PASSWORD:* www.elektrotekno.com
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GU3Q3TGO
Robotics Designing the Mechanisms for Automated Machinery
http://www.megaupload.com/tr/?d=JJH29XI3
Hardware - ROBOTICS Designing the Mechanisms.rar
http://213.8.170.243/books_online/Oct2005/Hardware%20-%20ROBOTICS%20Designing%20the%20Mechanisms.rar
robotics_Designing_the_Mechanisms_for_Automated_Machinery.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/6117323/robotics_Designing_the_Mechanisms_for_Automated_Machinery.pdf.html
10_Cool_LEGO_Mindstorm_Robotics_Invention_System_2_Projects.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/6167661/10_Cool_LEGO_Mindstorm_Robotics_Invention_System_2_Projects.pdf.html


----------



## المهندس التقني (12 مايو 2006)

اكمال للسابق والاخير 
PIC robotics a beginner guide to robotics
http://rapidshare.de/files/6109905/_Ebook_-_English__Mcgraw-Hil__Pic_Robotics_--_A_Beginner_S_Guide_To_Robotic.pdf.html
open source robotics and process control cookbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/6116347/Open-Source_Robotics_And_Proces_Control_Cookbook__Edwards_L__242P__Newnes_Elsevier_2005.pdf.html
Robotics and Automation Handbook
http://www.megaupload.com/tr/?d=0WVZ9G3U
CRC Press Robotics
http://rapidshare.de/files/5546614/CRC_Press_-_Robotics.rar.html
Introductory_Robotics_-_Selig.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/4294987/Introductory_Robotics_-_Selig.rar.html
Selig J M Introductory robotics Prentice Hall 1992 ISBN 0134888758 T 157s
http://rapidshare.de/files/4077776/Selig_J.M._Introductory_robotics__Prentice-Hall__1992__ISBN_0134888758__T__157s_.djvu.html
Open Source Robotics and Process Control Cookbook 
*PASSWORD:* www.AvaxHome.ru
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=31S2UAY0
http rapidshare de files 3819624 ebook pdf Engineering Introductory Robotics pdf html
http://rapidshare.de/files/3819624/_ebook-pdf__-_Engineering_-_Introductory_Robotics.pdf.html
Robotics Designing Mechanisms for Automated Machinery *PASSWORD:* ebooksatkoobe
http://rapidshare.de/files/2044318/11578575/rdmam.rar.html
ROBOTICS Designing the Mechanisms for Automated Machinery 2nd Edition LRN 
*PASSWORD:* ebooksatkoobe
http://rapidshare.de/files/2044318/rdmam.rar.html
McGraw.Hill.PIC.Robotics.A.Beginners.Guide.to.Robotics.Projects.Using.the.PIC.Micro.eBook-LiB.zip.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/1085795/McGraw.Hill.PIC.Robotics.A.Beginners.Guide.to.Robotics.Projects.Using.the.PIC.Micro.eBook-LiB.zip.html
babybluevn.co.nr_PDA_Robotics_-_Using_Your_PDA_to_Control_Your_Robot_-_McGraw_Hill.rar.html *PASSWORD:* http://babybluevn.co.nr
http://rapidshare.de/files/1454043/babybluevn.co.nr_PDA_Robotics_-_Using_Your_PDA_to_Control_Your_Robot_-_McGraw_Hill.rar.html



ارجو الا اكون قد اطلتُ عليكم وارهقتكم بهذة الكتب

لا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## عبد السلام السلامة (5 فبراير 2007)

شكراً أخي الفاضل على هذه الجهود الطيبة 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مصطفى أحمد أبومعلا (10 فبراير 2007)

شكرا الك يا رجل انت واحد ممتاز الله يخليك ويجزيك كل خير


----------



## مصطفى أحمد أبومعلا (10 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخي العزيز المهندس التقني 
في عندي مشكله في تنزيل هذه الكتب هي
1- عند فتح صفحه الانترنت   تظهرصفحه صغيره مكتوب عليها file not found 
2- تابعت وكملت البحث في الموقه عن كتب ما وجدت شئ ز
اذا ممكن اخي تنظرلي في هاي المشكله وتحكيلي ايش الحل . 
ووجدت ايضا انو جميع هذه الروابط فتحت نفس الموقعز
اذا ممكن من حضرتك انو تساعدني لاني كثير مهتم في هاد الموضوع


----------



## محمود احمد السيد (11 فبراير 2007)

*فلسطيني حتى النخاع*

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ICE MAN (12 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا المهندس التقي لقد استفدت من هذه الروابط كثيرا شكرا لك


----------



## فرسان فلسطين (13 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وادامك لنصرة المسلمين وزادك


----------



## ادور (13 يناير 2008)

روح يا شيخ الله يهل طريقك 
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## رضا قسطل (22 يناير 2008)

كتب رائعة بارك الله فيك واصل


----------



## م ضياء الدين (25 يناير 2008)

الله يخليك اخوي لو ممكن جدد الروابط لان 99% ما تشتغل.

و لو الشغل كثير ... جددلي الرابط ( Robotics and Automation handbook) فقط.

شكرا على المجهود

تحياتي لك


----------



## ahmedmecha (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Amneh Ababneh (8 سبتمبر 2011)

اي واحد من هاي الكتب مقدمة عن الروبورت وتصميمها بتنفع يدرسها طالب


----------



## فارس ارديسات (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الروابط كلها مش شغالة


----------



## sayaf.samir98 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
روابط الرابيد شير لا تعمل 
وشكرا على كل حال .


----------



## sayaf.samir98 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
روابط لا تعمل 
وشكرا على كل حال .


----------



## sayaf.samir98 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الروابط يا أخي لا تعمل 
و شكرا عل كل حال


----------



## ahmed19851988 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك مشكووووووووووووووور


----------

